# Tabellen Texte Verschieben Sich



## derneuling (16. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

ich habe ein problem. ich bin gerade dabei mir eine webseite mit dreamweaver zu erstellen:

ich mache eine tabelle mit 1 zeile und 2 spalten:
in spalte 1 habe ich ein foto platziert, und in spalte 2 kommt der text rein.
wenn ich jetzt in spalte 2 einen längeren text eingebe verändert bzw. verschiebt
sich das foto in spalte 1. 

wie kann ich dieses problem lösen?


Frage 2:
Wie kann ich zwei getrennte tabellen nebeneinander in dreamweaver platzieren?
wenn ich hinter die erste tabelle gehe und möchte nochmal eine getrennte tabelle einführen erscheint die 2. tabelle unter der ersten tabelle.

Vielen Dank für eure antworten.

gruß


----------



## redlama (17. Dezember 2004)

Also bei Deinen Fragen kommen mir auch ein paar Fragen auf:
1.: Was verstehst Du darunter, dass sie das Foto verändert bzw. verschiebt? Hast Du eine feste Spaltenbreite angegeben? Ein wenig Quelltext zum diesem Problem wäre vielleicht hilfreich!
2.: Zeig er die beiden Tabellen nur im Dreamweaver untereinander oder auch im Browser, wenn Du die Seite mal aufmachst? Der Dreamweaver zeigt den Aufbau manchmal anders an, als Browser es darstellen.
3.: Ist eine Shift Taste defekt? Schau Dir mal bitte die Netiquette an, da steht z. B. was über die Groß-/Kleinschreibung hier in den Foren.

redlama


----------



## sam (17. Dezember 2004)

Frage 1: Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann hast du ein Problem mit der vertikalen Ausrichtung bei Zellen.
 Wenn du deiner Tabelle einen Rahmen gibst, dürftest du sehen, wo der Hund begraben liegt: Zellen haben standardmäßig die Mitte als vertikale Ausrichtung.
   Ein _valign="top"_ im td-Tag dürfte das lösen...

  Frage 2: Da eine Tabelle ein Blocklevel-Element ist, können deine beiden Tabellen ohne Hilfsmittel nicht nebeneinander stehen.
  Lösung 1 wäre eine weitere Tabelle, die deine beiden Problemkinder aufnimmt.
  Lösung 2 wäre mit CSS die _display_-Eingenschaft anzupassen...ohne Garantie 

   mfg
   sam


----------

